# i dont know whats happened!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

but i think lily has a litter of kits!!!

ive just been outside and see a small amount of blood on floor and she was being funny to me, so i opened her hutch thats in the pen and i saw fur and movement  

i havent bred her!!!!!! ive counted back 31 days and it takes me to the 5th sept so i need to work out where i was that day.

i couldnt see properly as it was pretty dark so will double check later.

im totally in shock here!! need to question my daughter too but as she is in Ibiza its a little hard, but i do remember 1 weekend asking her to clean dexter out for me just need to work out if it was this weekend!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh wow what a shock! you sure that lil dex of yours hant dug burrows into all of your does pens lol! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lol i had even had a quick look at that but theres no sign of any holes from what i could see in the dark!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Wow what a shock for you!

You seem to have very clever rabbits there 
I hope are well with them 

Paula


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Wow what a shock for you!
> 
> You seem to have very clever rabbits there
> I hope are well with them
> ...


it will probably be more the fact i have stupid teenagers lol


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

I bet that was a shock,

let us know when you have a look in the light if she has or not


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Gosh that must have really been a shock! A nice one though in a way  keep us updated!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

yep its happened!!
theres 8 and they all look like butterflies like mummy lol
it is nice but as she had already had 2 litters this year she was on a rest but she looks healthy kits look a nice size so im not too worried now.


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

Now all you have to do is talk to the kids and ask them who the daddy :idea:

Glad the babies are all chunky and looking healthy.

Pictures :001_tt2:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

As the grandmother I demand pictures!


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Whaat a shock! least everyones looking healthy though! ull have to let us know when u find out who the daddy is!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i think thats easy lol it must be dexter as he is the only buck i had at the time lol clay wasnt here on 5th


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The naughty boy! he he! Glad mother and babies are all ok!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Awwww, congrats! Glad mommy n babies are ok,

I think you jinxed yourself when you commented on my post the other day lol

A nice shock though!


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

frags said:


> yep its happened!!
> theres 8 and they all look like butterflies like mummy lol
> it is nice but as she had already had 2 litters this year she was on a rest but she looks healthy kits look a nice size so im not too worried now.


Wow what a nice surprise! Glad all is well, can't wait to see pics. x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow I bet that was a shock  hope they all do well.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thats so no fair!!!!!!! more babies for frags!!!  send them here! they sound beautiful! I wonder if these will be future show bunnies. 8 whole kits and u didnt even notice :001_tt2: cant wait for photos! shotgun the cutest!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow Congrats I think Frags. Glad they're all OK. I want one too!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Wow Congrats I think Frags. Glad they're all OK. I want one too!


ok 8 weeks time


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm counting.


----------

